# coding/billing for phenol injections



## apollo06 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a PM&R provider who gives phenol injections to pediatrics for CP patients with spasticity. I have a few questions

We are using 64640 for injection of arms and legs. Is this the correct CPT?

Do you code by the nerve, extremity or injections?


thank you for any input


----------

